# Ham experiment



## gnatboy911 (Apr 15, 2017)

Wanted to cook my Easter ham for my folks with my sous vide. After lots of research I didn't find a whole lot of info about cooking a whole ham. So I sorta just picked a time and temp and went for it.

Sous vide at 150 for about 20 hrs. Then put in a 500 degree oven for about 10 mintutes to crisp the exterior. I didn't glaze it, however this is the point you would. 

My mom is fairly traditional when it comes to easter dinner. We've never had a glazed ham. Always ham with mashed potatoes and ham gravy made from the pan drippings. I was unsure if this method would produce the gravy drippings I knew she would want. I bought two hams. One to experiment with last week. Experimental ham was 7.5lbs

Another side note, the wife generally doesn't care for ham dinners as the ham can sometimes be too dry for her liking. I was hoping this meal would change that.

Here are a couple photos.

Ended up using an oven turkey bag to sous vide in. And a 5 gallon bucket. (I just got my cooler for sous vide this week)

Second pic shows ham right out of the bag, and a measuring cup with the liquid from the bag. There was about another 3/4 cup that wouldn't fit in the measuring cup. 

Then ham out of the oven...sliced...and plated. As you can see plenty if juice for gravy.

Overall thoughts....
Texture of the ham was outstanding. Very tender and very moist all throughout. Gravy was delicious. The wife loved it. 

A winning meal for sure.

It's Friday night, and due to a very busy day tomorrow I decided just to start my Easter ham tonight, didn't figure an extra 12 hrs could do any harm. We'll find out Sunday about 2pm. This ham is slightly larger than my first at 9.8 lbs.

Thanks for looking and happy Easter. He is risen, He is risen indeed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 15, 2017)

That ham looks fantastic!

Point for making the carousel!

Al


----------



## weev (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow that looks awesome. Great job


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 15, 2017)

Looks tasty! I was wondering who'd be the first to post a ham Sous Vide.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Apr 15, 2017)

A nice surprise to get online and see my post in the carousel! Thanks for the kind words and points. Now I'm off to umpire some high school baseball for the day! Enjoy the weekend fellas.


----------



## disco (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your experiment. I learned a lot.

Point

Disco


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 15, 2017)

I too often dislike ham for being dry, however a juicy ham is great eats.
Your's looks very good, nice methods and finish.

POINT!


----------



## b-one (Apr 15, 2017)

Tasty looking ham!


----------



## dlking59 (Apr 15, 2017)

I hope mine looks that good tomorrow


----------



## gnatboy911 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks again for the points and kind words...I'm excited for lunch tomorrow


----------



## gnatboy911 (Apr 16, 2017)

Just a little update for anyone  curious about my second ham I Cooked for the family today. 

Almost 10 pounder. Cooked at 150 for about 40 hrs. Started Friday night about 9ish. Pulled it out today about 1. It was equally as delicious as my test ham a couple weeks ago. Even more tender though. Fork tender. Almost fall apart tender...so maybe a little too long? I don't know it was tasty though. Mom approved too! So that was a big plus. She said it was so moist it didn't even need gravy.

Happy Easter all. He is risen!


----------

